# Henderson X please help with any info



## DJF (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## DJF (Oct 21, 2017)

The pictures here are of my Henderson X that I have yet to find any firm any information on, model, production year, production quantity of this model and so on.


Here is what I know for sure. It was from the Northamptons as per the plate that is still on it. It has a winged "Motobike" decal on the tooltank. It was originally powered by a Shaw engine CD, chain drive, kit and was turned back into a bicycle sometime around WWII.

Has a carbide lantern, small front fender skirts (not on at the moment), pannier (not on at the moment), Troxel seat rusted in place. And the bars were nickle plated along with several other parts.

The Shaw kit was completely removed except ironically for the tiny brass extinguisher that was mounted on the frame.

I have the engine but am missing several other pieces.

If anyone knows who could restore this or has any Shaw items like the lower crank/clutch for the chain drive, and rear Shaw coaster brake please let us know.

Thank you very much for reading this and helping.


----------



## mongeese (Oct 21, 2017)

Was this part of the motor set up?


----------



## DJF (Oct 21, 2017)

mongeese said:


> View attachment 695517 Was this part of the motor set up?



Not sure, there are a few holes that were for cable mounts and other things attached, that is one of the things I am hoping to find out here.


----------



## DJF (Oct 21, 2017)

Crazy to fathom but I am trying to reassemble something from almost 100 years ago.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 21, 2017)

Nice bike indeed - the license plate is from Northampton, Mass so not from the New York Hamptons if that was what your were thinking.


----------



## DJF (Oct 21, 2017)

dfa242 said:


> Nice bike indeed - the license plate is from Northampton, Mass so not from the New York Hamptons if that was what your were thinking.



Excellent to know, yes I had thought NY but as I am from the Midwest I had not considered Mass. I corrected it in the description and again thank you.


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 21, 2017)

It's a 1920s and Just Reminded Me of the Harley Junior I've Been Looking for!!!
On the Pedal,,,,Looks Like an Extension Adapter!!
Cool Bike!!


----------



## DJF (Oct 21, 2017)

carlitos60 said:


> It's a 1920s and Just Reminded Me of the Harley Junior I've Been Looking for!!!
> On the Pedal,,,,Looks Like an Extension Adapter!!
> Cool Bike!!



Ok decade of the 20s fantastic, what is great about adapters?


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 22, 2017)

DJF said:


> Ok decade of the 20s fantastic, what is great about adapters?




Maybe a 9/16 to 1/2 Adapter???
Just Never Seen It!!!


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 22, 2017)

Looks like a Schwinn built bike.


----------



## DJF (Oct 22, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> Looks like a Schwinn built bike.



Yup, Schwinn bought the companies Excelsior and Henderson and this is one of the bikes they built after those acquisitions, however we are trying to find out the specifics of the model, year, options, etc. People have told us this is one of the more rare and expensive bikes from Schwinn of its time but no confirmation on paper as of yet.


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 22, 2017)

DJF said:


> Yup, Schwinn bought the companies Excelsior and Henderson and this is one of the bikes they built after those acquisitions, however we are trying to find out the specifics of the model, year, options, etc. People have told us this is one of the more rare and expensive bikes from Schwinn of its time but no confirmation on paper as of yet.




Ok, I saw your posting title 
"help with any info" so, figured identification of builder was helpful. I look at construction halmarks vs what badge is on a bike, many get swapped over time.

Schwinn used a numeric identification system of their motorbike models.
It's just called a motorbike #?
 #9 was un-equiped, 
# 10E was equipped, light & can, tank, rack.

Yours looks like a #9 with an added tank at some point. 

To help date it, more forensics please.  

Serial number......
Pull crank to observe stamping 
Rear hub pic (if original)
Are wheels chrome or nickle?


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 22, 2017)

Here's a 10E sample


----------



## DJF (Oct 22, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> Ok, I saw your posting title
> "help with any info" so, figured identification of builder was helpful. I look at construction halmarks vs what badge is on a bike, many get swapped over time.
> 
> Schwinn used a numeric identification system of their motorbike models.
> ...



Was equipped with Shaw engine at some point in the past so some is an unknown but why I am here.
Serial number on bottom end 314277, the 3 is so slightly stamped it might be a capital B. You can make out some brass fill to the crank side.
Badge as well as any permanent rivet or joint has not be tampered with since new as far as anyone can tell so far.
The rear hub may or may not be original as when the Shaw would have been installed another sprocket would have been on the other side, but also these are easily removed. It is marked New C Departure.
All paint matches and shows wear in the same way, so fenders are presumed to be original as well as tank and there are no multiple layers of paint, just the original red with brass on joints underneath.
Wood 28" wheels that are nickle on the outside and fully round tube-tires from Goodyear.
Tank and decal are thought to be original as they are matching in paint and wear placement, would like to know your thoughts why it would not have come with one.


----------



## DJF (Oct 22, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> Here's a 10E sample
> View attachment 696321



Very nice bike but from what I am to understand that is a later model than mine, I believe around a 1933 10E. Looking at sprocket, paint scheme and battery light.


----------



## DJF (Oct 22, 2017)

My bike has no evidence of having a battery attached.


----------



## DJF (Oct 24, 2017)

DJF said:


> Serial number on bottom end 314277, the 3 is so slightly stamped it might be a capital B. You can make out some brass fill to the crank side.



Anyone know how to break down this serial number?


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 24, 2017)

Alphabet letter prefix didn't start until 1935, on Schwinn built frames.


----------



## DJF (Oct 24, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Alphabet letter prefix didn't start until 1935, on Schwinn built frames.



So if the serial# is 314277, is there someone that has the information on it?


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 24, 2017)

Mostly a guess with serial number info.
There are construction and equipment que's that better pinpoint what year/make & model of your bike.
The tank would have most likely been painted to match the color scheme of your bike, so it's probably not original to the bike.
Although it is the type and model used, so not out of the question to be an after market upgrade.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 24, 2017)

Shaw motor kits was sold separately...unless the badge on your bike says Shaw it’s most likely to be a kit purchased later. I noticed The rear fender Isn’t cut for the sheave  and it would have its own gas tank applied to it. No tool box tank I’d say yours would have some clues to it having the  real gas tank with strap markings and scratches on the top tube...


----------



## DJF (Oct 29, 2017)

Very true, was going off what I had been told when I purchased the bike. What is on it is what I got with it. I think it is to short to have a Shaw engine anyway.


----------



## DJF (Oct 29, 2017)

As for the age and value, anyone's guess if I sell it? As no one has yet to show me another early twenties Henderson.


----------



## troy boy (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi ,l I have know idea on value but I like it.  If you sell lmk Thanks


----------



## DJF (Oct 29, 2017)

troy boy said:


> Hi ,l I have know idea on value but I like it.  If you sell lmk Thanks



As of now it is for sale but have no idea what to ask as everyone keeps saying they hadnt seen one before.


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 29, 2017)

your shaw would fit that.but,it would be a tight fit.and the value of that bike as is $900+ give or take.


----------



## DJF (Oct 29, 2017)

dave the wave said:


> your shaw would fit that.but,it would be a tight fit.and the value of that bike as is $900+ give or take.



Dont want to squeeze it in, would like it to like nice.


----------



## rcole45 (Nov 14, 2017)

A little late to the party, but I think its probably a 1926 or 27. Scroll over to page 5 of this section and look at the thread ( I just aquired my first really old bike Hibbard badged schwinn)  there are several bikes of this age posted.Hope this helps   Ron


----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2017)

DJF said:


> Ok decade of the 20s fantastic, what is great about adapters?



I had(have?) some adapters...the just extend the pedals out further so they can get caught on stuff easier. I use them for thread chasers!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2017)

well, since there is a model "C" ND brake, has to be 1927 to 1934


----------



## rcole45 (Nov 14, 2017)

That will make it a 1927 then, because 1928 is well into the 400 thousand range. Need to pull the crank to nail it.   Ron


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 14, 2017)

I have a very similar bike that came with an Excelsior X badge. The badge looks just like yours but is Excelsior instead of Henderson.


----------



## DJF (Nov 17, 2017)

fat tire trader said:


> I have a very similar bike that came with an Excelsior X badge. The badge looks just like yours but is Excelsior instead of Henderson.



Fantastic information, so to understand 1927 is the agreed age?


----------

